# Audi Q7 V12 TDI quattro



## Four ring-fever (Aug 15, 2007)

Audi is taking TDI technology to a whole new level with the Audi Q7 V12 TDI quattro, the most powerful diesel-powered passenger vehicle in its class. The V12 engine under the hood generates 368 kW (500 hp) of power and 1,000 Nm (757.56 lb-ft) of torque from six liters of displacement, enabling the big SUV to perform like a sportscar. The new Audi Q7 V12 TDI quattro represents a combination of superior power and efficient fuel consumption, an Audi hallmark. With its sporty chassis, modified body and exclusive equipment, the Audi Q7 V12 TDI quattro is the consummate high-performance SUV. quattro GmbH, a wholly owned Audi subsidiary, is responsible for production and development of the vehicle. Series production of the Audi Q7 V12 TDI will begin this year.
* Full Story *


----------



## lappies (Apr 10, 2006)

*Re: Audi Q7 V12 TDI quattro (Four ring-fever)*

Is the Q7 V12 TDI the Q7 range's sports model? like the Q7 "S" or "RS" model?


----------



## Clipsmeyer (Jan 30, 2004)

*Re: Audi Q7 V12 TDI quattro (Four ring-fever)*

now the biggest question is can we get it in the US? My V10 could use a companion


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

*Re: Audi Q7 V12 TDI quattro (Four ring-fever)*

Wow! What a beast.
Any guesses at price? I'm going with a $75,000 starting price.


----------



## iwantanaudi (Jun 9, 2006)

*Re: Audi Q7 V12 TDI quattro (lappies)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lappies* »_Is the Q7 V12 TDI the Q7 range's sports model? like the Q7 "S" or "RS" model? 

It has silver mirrors, so I would guess Yes
I also would guess much higher starting price, maybe $95k
Its too bad they didnt stick with the Concept Car's rear lights.


----------



## xgarage (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: Audi Q7 V12 TDI quattro (iwantanaudi)*

WOW this is super hot!


----------



## rheudabaga (May 14, 2005)

*Re: Audi Q7 V12 TDI quattro (xgarage)*

That car would easily START at $110k, if it was offered in the US.


----------



## CorradoXG60 (Feb 1, 2005)

*Re: Audi Q7 V12 TDI quattro (Four ring-fever)*

1000 N-m = 737.56 ft-lb, if memory serves, not 757.56 as the article states. Either way, the Q7 V12's combination of power output and fuel economy set a new standard for the industry...


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: Audi Q7 V12 TDI quattro (CorradoXG60)*

i totally think this would sell well against the Cayenne Turbo (S) and the GL63 AMG and just tromp both of them.
it would be very expensive here in the US though. Probably in the $120k range for sure.
but sell it in limited quantities like they do the R8 and RS cars and people will buy it.


----------



## Ryan Sickles (Mar 10, 2005)

_Quote »_Behind the large wheels is a powerful 20-inch brake system.

Is that right? How's a 20'' rotor possible on a 20'' rim?


----------



## Cmefly! (Sep 4, 2001)

*Re: (Ryan Sickles)*

so do we know if this is ever coming stateside?


----------



## ehd (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: Audi Q7 V12 TDI quattro (Clipsmeyer)*

I love the Q7, for my *wife*; but this will be an over-priced, over-powered "chick suv" -- a waste of the v12 TDI motor, that's better targeted to the performance oriented Touareg v10 TDI and Cayenne Turbo buyer








Its not likely available in the USA anytime soon, since we've yet to even get the v6 TDI in Q7's; that's been selling elsewhere for a while. If we ever see it, I'm betting it'll make a Cayenne Turbo seem cheap; thus keeping an O.CT'ed v10 TDI (360hp/870nm) the best bang for the buck in the performance suv market


----------



## mml7 (Dec 3, 1999)

*Re: Audi Q7 V12 TDI quattro (ehd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ehd* »_I love the Q7, for my *wife*; but this will be an over-priced, over-powered "chick suv" -- a waste of the v12 TDI motor, that's better targeted to the performance oriented Touareg v10 TDI and Cayenne Turbo buyer









Just how is the Touareg "performance oriented"? Our Q7 handles equally as well as our Touareg. Both handle poorly compared to my A4.


----------



## ehd (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: Audi Q7 V12 TDI quattro (mml7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mml7* »_
Just how is the Touareg "performance oriented"? Our Q7 handles equally as well as our Touareg. Both handle poorly compared to my A4.

A properly configured and setup Touareg v10 TDI is as good as it gets in the performance suv market; just ahead of the Cayenne Turbo IMO, given the Touareg's more flexible/capable package.
The Q7 is the best in it's class, but handling is not my point; its just more "chickey" given it's length w/3rd row seating -- some guys will simply not "go there" with a 3rd seater. Its just not the same class vehicle as the Touareg and Cayenne IMO.










_Modified by ehd at 2:32 PM 3-10-2008_


----------



## Ryan Sickles (Mar 10, 2005)

*Re: Audi Q7 V12 TDI quattro (ehd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ehd* »_
A properly configured and setup Touareg v10 TDI is as good as it gets in the performance suv market; just ahead of the Cayenne Turbo IMO, given the Touareg's more flexible/capable package.

A stock V10 TDI, or even an R50, will never beat a stock GTS or Turbo around a track. Or do you mean overall package in terms of interior, off-road, everyday economy, etc? In which case I'm tenant to agree the Touareg takes the cake in all around package. There was a time when the Q7 did-me-in, but now the rear exterior styling is driving me away. And the Porsches interior doesn't call to me like the Touareg or Q7.

Anyone know my answer to the article:

_Quote »_Behind the large wheels is a powerful 20-inch brake system.
 
Is that right? How's a 20'' rotor possible on a 20'' rim?


_Modified by Ryan Sickles at 7:28 PM 3/11/2008_


----------



## ehd (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: Audi Q7 V12 TDI quattro (Ryan Sickles)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ryan Sickles* »_
A stock V10 TDI, or even an R50, will never beat a stock GTS or Turbo around a track.

LOL, I don't spend much time at "the track", but a stock v10 (313hp/750nm) will hang with most anything on city streets; a O.CT flashed (359hp/870nm) v10 w/PASM swaybars and paddles will make a most wet their pants. You have to drive gassers like a "16 yo in a Mustang" to get'em to perform; not so with the v10 TDI, it's quiet, jaw-dropping power is on tap with nil effort









_Quote »_...Or do you mean overall package in terms of interior, off-road, everyday economy, etc? In which case I'm tenant to agree the Touareg takes the cake in all around package.

Yes. While I love the Cayenne on smooth city streets, the Touareg package is very similar but is a more capable suv (sans the snob appeal) and you can have a v10 and a FSI v8 Touareg (or Q7) in the garage for about the cost of a Cayenne Turbo.

_Quote »_There was a time when the Q7 did-me-in, but now the rear exterior styling is driving me away. And the Porsches interior doesn't call to me like the Touareg or Q7.

Each are the best in their class; you can't go wrong


----------



## Giro (Jun 19, 2006)

Well ehd I've gone there and by no means do I feel feminine in my Q7. Just because American automakers made a killing marketing SUV's to women doesn't mean these german beasts are "chicky". I'm also not sure what a 3rd row has to do with the comfort level of one's sexuality, but I'm assuming you come from the "put an empty seat between two men at the movies" school of thought here. Bottom line is if you don't like it then put it away. Like a vibrator, it serves a purpose but isn't needed all the time. Plus, back in the day when SUV's like old school Suburbans were "man" vehicles they came with third rows. It's amazing how 15+ years of consistent marketing made people forget that.
Aside from the utilitarian needs of a growing family I went for the Q7 because it wasn't feminine looking, especially when you go 20" plus with the rims. Also, the front end, with the big grille and headlight design are pretty badass IMHO. 
I also don't get the overpriced comment. When I priced out a Toureg to get it close to Q7 spec it ended up being identical. Given that wouldn't you say the perception would be that the VW is overpriced compared to an Audi given how each group is branded and targeted?
To each his own I guess, but the best thing about a Q7 is if somebody calls you "chicky" for driving one you can always run them over and not even notice it.


----------



## ehd (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: (Giro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Giro* »_Well ehd I've gone there and by no means do I feel feminine in my Q7. Just because American automakers made a killing marketing SUV's to women doesn't mean these german beasts are "chicky". I'm also not sure what a 3rd row has to do with the comfort level of one's sexuality, but I'm assuming you come from the "put an empty seat between two men at the movies" school of thought here.

I wasn't digging that deep; was speaking from "the id"









_Quote »_Bottom line is if you don't like it then put it away. Like a vibrator, it serves a purpose but isn't needed all the time.

You are losing me here; will refrain from making flippant comments









_Quote »_I also don't get the overpriced comment. When I priced out a Toureg to get it close to Q7 spec it ended up being identical. Given that wouldn't you say the perception would be that the VW is overpriced compared to an Audi given how each group is branded and targeted?

No; my comments related to the v12 TDI -- as mentioned earlier in the thread, it will be very expensive if it makes it here in Q7 trim (more expensive than a Cayenne Turbo IMO).

_Quote »_To each his own I guess, but the best thing about a Q7 is if somebody calls you "chicky" for driving one you can always run them over and not even notice it.









Again, my wife loves her Q7 and its the best in it's class IMO. My point is that the v10 TDI and Cayenne Turbo are in a different class, and the v12 TDI power plant will be nothing short of amazing -- just wish it were coming to my preferred models of this symbiotic platform vs. my wife's

















_Modified by ehd at 8:41 PM 3-12-2008_


----------



## iwantanaudi (Jun 9, 2006)

*Re: (ehd)*

George, do you know if AoA is planning to bring this over?


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (Giro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Giro* »_
I also don't get the overpriced comment. When I priced out a Toureg to get it close to Q7 spec it ended up being identical. Given that wouldn't you say the perception would be that the VW is overpriced compared to an Audi given how each group is branded and targeted?

 But the Q7 will have to always remain on the hard road since it is not capable of going where the Treg can. I don't know if I agree with Ehd's comment on chicky SUV, but I have to say it does not appeal to me at all. But as you said, it is all about personal preference and the Q7 just does not appeal to me. 


_Modified by Yeti35 at 10:13 PM 7-3-2008_


----------

